# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Audiobook + Ebook Còn Chút Gì Để Nhớ - Nguyễn Nhật Ánh!

## hoa nam anh

*Audiobook + Ebook Còn Chút Gì Để Nhớ - Nguyễn Nhật Ánh!





Ebook: Còn Chút Gì Để Nhớ
Tác giả: Nguyễn Nhật Ánh
Upload: Smith Nguyen Studio.
Giới thiệu: Smith Nguyen Ebooks.
Dạng file: PDF
Dạng nén: RAR
Dung lượng: 713.71 KB
Ngôn ngữ: Tiếng Việt


Dường như khi trở thành một chàng trai mười tám tuổi, không chú bé nào là không phấn khởi. Ðối với tôi cũng vậy, đó là một ngày kỳ diệu vô cùng.
Tôi còn nhớ trước đó hai năm, khi một đứa bạn cùng lớp hí hửng khoe: “Thế là năm nay tao mười tám tuổi”, tôi đã ghen tị một cách khổ sở với hạnh phúc của nó. Mặc dù lớn xác như nó, đi học trễ hơn bạn bè hai, ba năm, chẳng được cái vinh dự gì ngoài mỗi “ưu điểm” to con nên được cô chủ nhiệm phân làm lớp trưởng. Tuy nhiên mười tám tuổi vẫn cứ là mười tám tuổi, vẫn cứ là cái tuổi oai vệ, đáng ao ước và đầy bí mật đối với bọn nhóc tì như tôi. Lúc đó, tôi đã cay đắng vô cùng khi nhận ra rằng mình phải phấn đấu đến hai năm đằng đẵng nữa mới được như nó.
Thế rồi mải học hành, mải vui chơi, tôi quên béng mất sự mong ngóng nôn nao của mình. Ðùng một cái, nó tới lúc nào chẳng hay, cái tuổi mười tám ấy. Nó tới và nhe răng cười với tôi, vào một buổi sáng rực rỡ đầy ắp nắng hồng và hương thơm.
Mười tám tuổi, tôi có hai niềm vui rộng lớn, hai bước đi quan trọng trong cuộc đời: một chân bước vào ngưỡng cửa người lớn, và một chân chuẩn bị bước vào ngưỡng cửa đại học.
Cửa người lớn thì rộng, trẻ em tới tuổi cứ xộc vào tự do, chẳng ai cấm cản hay soát vé. Nhưng cửa vào đại học thì không phải dành cho tất cả mọi người. Muốn vào phải thi mà phải thi đậu kia !
Quê tôi không có trường đại học. Hồi nhỏ tôi học cấp một ở trường xã, những ngày lười đi học bị mẹ vác roi rượt chạy tới tận cổng trường. Lên cấp hai, phải ra trường huyện. Lên cấp ba, lại ra tỉnh lỵ. Trường tỉnh chỉ mới mở lớp mười. Tôi tính học xong lớp mười sẽ xin ra thành phố học tiếp. Nhưng tôi vừa học xong lớp mười, trường mở thêm lớp mười một. Tôi học hết lớp mười một, trường lại mở lớp mười hai. Tôi đã học lê lết hết trường này đến trường khác nhưng thật tôi chưa thấy trường nào dễ thương như trường tôi đang học. Làm như ban giám hiệu sợ tôi buồn nên cứ mở hết lớp này đến lớp khác cho tôi học.
Nhưng đến khi học hết lớp mười hai thì tôi đành phải giã từ tỉnh lỵ. Lúc đó, tôi đã thi đỗ tú tài hai với hạng bình thứ, một thứ hạng thường thường bậc trung nhưng cũng đủ cho tôi dọn đường vào đại học.
Những học sinh tỉnh lẻ miền Trung như tôi, muốn vào đại học phải chọn hai nơi: hoặc ra Huế, hoặc vào Sài Gòn. Tôi phân vân hoài không biết nên đi ra ngõ ngoài hay đi vào ngõ trong. Ba tôi lúc này ở xa, không góp ý gì cho tôi được. Là sĩ quan quân đội, ông bị điều động đi hết nơi này đến nơi khác, năm thì mười họa mới tạt về thăm gia đình.  nhà chỉ có mấy mẹ con tôi. Mẹ tôi thì suốt đời lo chuyện nội trợ trong nhà, đâu có rành ba cái chuyện “tiến thân” của tôi.
Tôi hỏi thì mẹ tôi hỏi lại:
- Vậy chớ thằng Hoa đi đâu?
Hoa là thằng bạn thân cùng lớp tôi hay dẫn về nhà chơi.
- Nó đi Huế ! – Tôi đáp.
- Vậy thì mày đi Huế học cho có anh có em!
Cái kiểu mẹ tôi trả lời, muốn nghe cũng được, không nghe cũng không sao. Cái câu đó có nghĩa là: “Tùy mày !”.
Tôi bỏ ra đường quốc lộ đứng trông Nam trông Bắc một hồi. Cuối cùng, tôi quyết định xuất hành về hướng Nam. Kệ, đi Sài Gòn cho biết, tôi nhủ bụng, còn Huế thì mình đã đến một lần rồi !
Chuyến đi Huế của tôi xảy ra cách đây năm năm. Lúc đó tôi mới mười ba tuổi. Ðó là một chuyến đi chẳng thú vị gì và bắt đầu bởi một tai họa không đâu. Một bữa trưa, đang ngồi ăn cơm, thấy hai con chó giành nhau khúc xương, cắn lộn ầm ĩ dưới gầm bàn, tôi liền đưa chân… can thiệp. Con Bi lễ phép, thấy chân chủ thò ra, cúi đầu chào một cái rồi cụp đuôi lảng mất. Còn con Mi-nô đang say máu, tưởng chân tôi là cục xương, bèn nhe răng đớp một phát, máu chảy ròng ròng.
Bị chó nhà cắn tưởng chuyện bình thường, không dè hai ngày sau con Mi-nô tự nhiên lăn đùng ra chết, mõm sùi bọt. Mẹ tôi hoảng lên, nghi con Mi-nô bị dại, bắt tôi đi chích thuốc.
Thuốc trị bệnh chó dại của viện Pasteur lúc đó chỉ có ở Qui Nhơn hoặc ở Huế. Nhưng ở Qui Nhơn, tôi không có bà con thân thích. Chú Năm, em ruột ba tôi, là trung sĩ quân y, đang đóng ở Huế. Thế là tôi theo cô tôi lên đường ra đất thần kinh, bụng thon thót cứ sợ chết dọc đường.

…….​


 Audiobook + Ebook Còn Chút Gì Để Nhớ - Nguyễn Nhật Ánh!

Audiobooks:


```
[replacer_a]

Passunrar: [email protected]
```

Ebooks:


```
[replacer_a]
```

Smith Nguyen Studio!​*

----------

